# 40k Gif/Picture thread.



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Post gifs/pictures unrelated to 40k in a way that relates to 40k.... examples:


Finding Heresy:









Being accused of Heresy:











Being tempted by Chaos:











Trying to kill Chaos:











Finding a Witch:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Being Tempted by Chaos and Trying to Kill Chaos are hilarious. I love it.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Tempted by chaos was EPIC!!!!~ <3 the cookie monster


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Common, the idea is to add to the topic lol.



How the Imperium sees the Inquisition: 











The Emperor Vs. Horus:











The Emperor after Horus and the Council of Terra:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)




----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The pony stuff is special and I will make sure my 7 yr old girl never ever sees them.


----------

